# Europe based points systems



## ecwinch (Mar 7, 2009)

Are there any really good points system that are a good presence in Europe. Something with an internal trading system/preference.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 7, 2009)

I am NOT a fan of points systems, but I suggest you check out Hapimag, a Swiss-based points system that operates almost entirely in Europe.  Hapimag was the first timeshare developer who launched the timeshare concept and has always been points-based.  The weeks-based system came a little later, being launched by a French timeshare developer.  The market prefered the newer weeks concept over points, but Hapimag has soldiered on and now has an extensive system of resorts across Europe.  It does not trade through any outside exchange system, only internally.

www.hapimag.com/eng/Start.htm


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2009)

RHC Royal Holiday Club  is not a really good system but has good availability of options in Europe and it is in points.  If you can get your value out of it, you can pick one up cheap right now...  I paid far more for mine 3-4 years ago.


----------



## geekette (Mar 11, 2009)

Does Club La Costa meet that criteria?


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 11, 2009)

geekette said:


> Does Club La Costa meet that criteria?



Club La Costa has many properties in Spain, but is a bit sparse elsewhere.  Hapimag has far more options.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 12, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> ... Hapimag has soldiered on and now has an extensive system of resorts across Europe.  It does not trade through any outside exchange system, only internally.



In addition to their (60 or so) properties from London to Turkey, they now have access to supplementary accomodations through partnerships adding resorts in the UK (Cornwall, Lakes District, Scotland), Rome, Sicily (Cefalu), Morocco (Marrakech), etc.

What I like about Hapimag is that their city locations are right in the heart of things. In Paris it's on rue St. Honore, 2-3 blocks from the Louvre and the Seine (where we end every evening in Paris on the pedestrian Pont des Arts); in Amsterdam it's on the Singel canal, walking distance (with luggage) from the train station and 2-3 blocks from the Damrak, etc.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 12, 2009)

MaryH said:


> RHC Royal Holiday Club  is not a really good system but has good availability of options in Europe and it is in points.  If you can get your value out of it, you can pick one up cheap right now...  I paid far more for mine 3-4 years ago.




Just a clarification to Mary's post - Royal Holiday Club (RHC) is both weeks and points

Richard


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 12, 2009)

X-ring said:


> In addition to their (60 or so) properties from London to Turkey, they now have access to supplementary accomodations through partnerships adding resorts in the UK (Cornwall, Lakes District, Scotland), Rome, Sicily (Cefalu), Morocco (Marrakech), etc.
> 
> What I like about Hapimag is that their city locations are right in the heart of things. In Paris it's on rue St. Honore, 2-3 blocks from the Louvre and the Seine (where we end every evening in Paris on the pedestrian Pont des Arts); in Amsterdam it's on the Singel canal, walking distance (with luggage) from the train station and 2-3 blocks from the Damrak, etc.



The only Hapimag resort I have ever been in, the one in Budapest, is bang on Castle Hill in the historic area, and as I recall their resort in Prague is on Wencelas Square.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 12, 2009)

X-ring said:


> In addition to their (60 or so) properties from London to Turkey, they now have access to supplementary accomodations through partnerships adding resorts in the UK (Cornwall, Lakes District, Scotland), Rome, Sicily (Cefalu), Morocco (Marrakech), etc.
> 
> What I like about Hapimag is that their city locations are right in the heart of things. In Paris it's on rue St. Honore, 2-3 blocks from the Louvre and the Seine (where we end every evening in Paris on the pedestrian Pont des Arts); in Amsterdam it's on the Singel canal, walking distance (with luggage) from the train station and 2-3 blocks from the Damrak, etc.



X-Ring,

What's the minimum amount of points you suggest to get the most benefit  out of Hapimag?  Approximately how much money (US dollars) to purchase one of these membership packages?  How much is the annual maintenance fee?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 12, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> I am NOT a fan of points systems, but I suggest you check out Hapimag, a Swiss-based points system that operates almost entirely in Europe.  Hapimag was the first timeshare developer who launched the timeshare concept and has always been points-based.  The weeks-based system came a little later, being launched by a French timeshare developer.  The market prefered the newer weeks concept over points, but Hapimag has soldiered on and now has an extensive system of resorts across Europe.  It does not trade through any outside exchange system, only internally.
> 
> www.hapimag.com/eng/Start.htm



Carolinian,

Thanks for posting Hapimag's link.  I had forgotten about this group. Looks like they have some nice properties in major European cities.

Richard


----------



## X-ring (Mar 12, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> X-Ring,
> 
> What's the minimum amount of points you suggest to get the most benefit  out of Hapimag?  Approximately how much money (US dollars) to purchase one of these membership packages?  How much is the annual maintenance fee?
> 
> ...



Much depends on your personal situation and needs. For instance if you wanted 2 weeks in Paris, that requires 28 points anytime.  Each share gives you 12 points per year so you would need 2+ shares at $??   Other locales and in other seasons (e.g. 1 week at La Madrague on the French Med coast in late October) can require as little as 3 points so you can see the variability.  

In addition to points, there are also some local charges, typical of European timeshares. These vary by size of the accommodation and not related to season. 

Unfortunately, I can't help you with membership costs as I do not own a standard share.  I bought a World Visa (i.e. block of 360 points) a couple of years ago that is no longer marketed ... I think it was too succesful  

I am sending you a PM with contact information for the person who serves North American accounts, should you choose to follow up.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 12, 2009)

X-ring,

I appreciate your help.  Thanks.


Richard


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 13, 2009)

As to buying at Hapimag, I have heard that there are some European sites where you call buy resale somewhat cheaper than from the developer, but I have never sought out those sites.  Perhaps one of our European members could provide that info.

Hapimag has a repurchase plan that is probably unique in the industry, so there is not as much resale as in the US.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 14, 2009)

X-ring said:


> I am sending you a PM with contact information for the person who serves North American accounts, should you choose to follow up.



Please send me that info also.

Not that I NEED another place to own but your info would be good to have when I am ready.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 14, 2009)

From postings on Timesharetalk, which is a UK based board, it would seem advisable to steer well clear of Club La Costa and DRI.  Although both do have their committed supporters they also have those screaming long and loud about the massive increases in maintenance charges, inability to dispose of once purchased, and disinterested management.


----------

